# Genuine VW Ignition Coil $49.95



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

A great replacement for part numbers 043-905-115-C, 211-905-115-B , 211-905-115-C, 211-905-115-D 


We just got in a bunch on these coils and are offering them at a great price 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/BAA-905-115/0/267953


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

resistor ignition or non-resistor ignition?

those look way better than the bosch replacements with a funky head


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

rabbitnothopper said:


> resistor ignition or non-resistor ignition?
> 
> those look way better than the bosch replacements with a funky head


Im sorry I dont know of there is an internal resistor inside this unit. If you would like one I would be glad to take it back and pay for shipping back if it doesn't work


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

vw ignition coil


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

